# Sam Ash Trade in Policy? How is it?



## Fenrisulfr (Apr 25, 2009)

Pretty much dying for a Ibanez S5470 .. I was thinking about going down there and trading my Marshall Vintage modern cab in and my VOX ac50 for it..

Anyone know how well their trading policy is? or how it works?


Trying to figure it all out before tomorrow morning. Thanks mates


----------



## MFB (Apr 25, 2009)

Envenomedcky (I think I spelt that right) works there currently, and a few others have worked there or at some kind of music store

Search through the member list and give him a PM, I believe he said something like trade-in is usually 40&#37; of list if you're getting cash or 60% if you're putting it towards credit. I may be wrong though.


----------



## darren (Apr 25, 2009)

Trading stuff in you're only going to get a fraction of market value for it. If you're patient, you're WAY better off selling privately on eBay or Craigslist.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 25, 2009)

Dear God sell privately. 

I bought an RG2228 in March 08, and was ready to sell it by June. It was &#163;1099 when I got it new, and the same shop offered me "Maybe &#163;500 credit" for it an said it would "considerably less cash" if I chose to turn it straight into money. Bear in mind, the guitar was as new and if you didn't know better they'd think it hadn't been played and they still wanted to offer me next to nothing for it. I could see the greasy gits practically salivating over it, knowing they might well get a high-value stock item for next to nothing, but I obviously declined their paltry offer and sold it privately, for close to &#163;950.


----------

